# Bamboo vs. Amano Shrimp



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Bamboo shrimp have fans, amano are tinier and have dots I think. Bamboo is more solid in color, have fans, much bigger.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ate-thread-pictures-videos-2.html#post1157651


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

bamboo shrimp will grow out to be pretty big


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


> Bamboo shrimp have fans, amano are tinier and have dots I think. Bamboo is more solid in color, have fans, much bigger.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ate-thread-pictures-videos-2.html#post1157651


thanks. I put the bamboo shrimp in to see if my tank would be alright for inverts, I'll hopefully end up with some tiger or orange shrimp. since the bamboos filter I assume they don't take down fish? Should I worry about my rummy nose tetras killing a tiger, orange, or even amano shrimp?

I have also been told you really shouldn't mix species?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You should do some reading in this forum, there's a lot of good information available here.


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> You should do some reading in this forum, there's a lot of good information available here.


Appreciate the info.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

You are pretty much safe to mix one neocardinia and one cardinia species together plus any other species that isn't a neocardinia or cardinia. If you mix two cardinia and/or two neocardinias, they will interbreed with their own respective species and you may come up with some weird looking kids.

http://www.theshrimptank.com/articles/compatibilitychart.html


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


> You are pretty much safe to mix one neocardinia and one cardinia species together plus any other species that isn't a neocardinia or cardinia. If you mix two cardinia and/or two neocardinias, they will interbreed with their own respective species and you may come up with some weird looking kids.
> 
> http://www.theshrimptank.com/articles/compatibilitychart.html


thanks for the chart, yeah I really just wanted some deep colored yellows with a few amanos and probably take out the bamboo. I don't want any weird looking shrimp like you said and definitely nothing too difficult. The pictures of the yellows at alphaprobreeders look sick. Are there any sellers you like?


----------

